# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  DjeČja Štednja - ograniČenje za roditelje

## s3ja

Ne znam jeste li vidjeli ovo:

http://web1.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrv...4/Default.aspx
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/do-no...-clanak-175240



> javna pravobraniteljica za djecu dobila strožu zaštitu imovine 
> *Roditelji ne mogu uzeti dječju štednju*
> 
> Roditelji više neće bez dozvole Centra za socijalnu skrb moći raspolagati novcem svoje djece u mjesečnim iznosima do 10.000 kuna, nego im se, ovisno o godinama djece, ta mogućnost značajno smanjuje na iznose od 902,87 kuna za dijete do šest godina do 1168,42 [COLOR=#018d25! important]kune[/COLOR] za djecu od 13 do 18 godina. Ističe to *Mila Jelavić*, pravobraniteljica za djecu, koja kaže da je to novo mišljenje Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi, od lipnja 2010., koje je upućeno i Hrvatskoj udruzi banaka.


Meni se ovo čini kao ograničavanje prava roditelja i jako me naživciralo...Dječja štednja je dobrovoljni vid štednje i sigurna sam da "neuzorni" roditelji niti ne otvaraju takve štednje...

ja sam svoju stambenu štednju digla, u fazi sam traženja stana za sebe i dijete. Da mi novci od moje stambene ne stoje u ladici, stavila sam ih na račun malog u Hypo banci, pa nek barem kamata ide, a dići ću kad mi zatreba, za kaparu - na primjer...E sad ja više ne mogu do tih novaca doći! Nečuveno! :Shock:

----------


## dancika

do novaca se realno moze doci, ali postoji procedura.Moras se javiti u socijalnu sluzbu prema mjestu stanovanja i uz brda papira i dodatnog troska obrazloziti zato ti trebaju novci.
Od papira treba uvjerenje o prebivalistu ne starije od 6 mj, rodni list, vjenacni list ako si udata, potvrdu od banke o stanju stednje, 70,00 kn biljega i obja roditelja moraju dati izjavu u centru.
Naravno biljezi u policiji su 40,00 kn po djetetu.
Ma grozno i sramota, da za nesto sto smo suprug i ja stavili na banku sada moram trositi vrijeme i svoj novac da bi dobili svoj novac koji je na djetetovo ime stavljen u banku....

bas sam ljuta :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NanoiBeba

dancika, zaboravila si napisati da nakon cijele te procedure, naknadno moraš priložiti i račune iz kojih se vidi gdje si potrošila novce.

Mi imamo dječje štednje, ali sa relativno malim iznosom i to smo brzo podigli.

----------


## s3ja

> Moras se javiti u socijalnu sluzbu prema mjestu stanovanja i uz brda papira i dodatnog troska obrazloziti zato ti trebaju novci.
> Od papira treba uvjerenje o prebivalistu ne starije od 6 mj, rodni list, vjenacni list ako si udata, potvrdu od banke o stanju stednje, 70,00 kn biljega i obja roditelja moraju dati izjavu u centru.
> Naravno biljezi u policiji su 40,00 kn po djetetu.


Znala sam da se može tražiti dozvola CZSS. Sad si mi ti malo detaljizirala i proceduru. Mislila sam da je to jednostavnije i da ne košta...Ne mogu vjerovati ovome kaj si napisala...Taj ko je donio takvu odredbu mora da nema baš tri čiste u glavi...
Sigurna sam da e i socijalne radnice u Centru križaju...Uz sav onaj posao koji imaju, sad još i to!

Čujem da roditelji masovno vade novce van. U Hypo banci možeš do 01.09. izvaditi sav novac.

I koji je smisao svega ovog? :Mad:

----------


## mamaduda

imamo dječje štednje u Hypo i momentalno ne razmišljamo da dižemo te novce, ali mrzim mogućnost da to ne mogu jednostavno napraviti.
... i to za račune  :Shock: , dođeš u situaciju (ne dao Bog nikome) da ti je to jedini novac i da ti treba za osnovne stvari, kaj da im nosim račune iz Kauflanda i Elektre

uostalom taj novac može biti baš namijenjen za nešto prije punoljetnosti djeteta, npr. maturalno putovanje ili tako nešto i onda moraš dizati svaki mjesec po malo, mislim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamaduda

e da i uvjerena sam da će sve više ljudi štediti doma u čarapi, em ne možeš do novaca kad hoćeš, em je pitanje hoćemo li ga ikad vidjeti kako je sve krenulo u našoj državi

*s3ja* veliš do 01.09. u Hypo, razmisliti ćemo što ćemo

----------


## a mama

ako sam dobro shvatila - ako mi dijete ima 1000 kn na štednji moram u centar za s.s.?? užas

----------


## smedja

Kada ta odredba stupa na snagu?
Kad sam otvarala racun znala sam za tih 10000 kn i to mi je diglo zivac a ovo je necuveno!!
Treba se nekako protiv toga pobuniti. Kada mi drzava ili CZSS pocnu svaki mjesec uplacivati djetetu na racun onda me mogu pitati sto s tim, ali kad ja svoj krvavo zaradjeni novac stavljam djetetu za nesto, sto god to bilo i da moram nekoga za to pitati e to je vrhunska bezobrastina i tvrdim da je to izmisljotina bankarskog lobija koji je zacjelo velikim svotama podmitio pravobraniteljicu da donese ovakvu odredbu koja odgovara iskljucivo bankama. One ce naime sad jos lagodnije raspolagati novcima mog djeteta i davati ga drugima za dozvoljeno (i nedozvoljeno) prekoracenje i na to kupiti kamate 15% i vise jer ce znati da ja s tim novcima nista ne mogu sve i da zelim

----------


## spunky125

iako me kuma uvjerava da ne traže ništa od centra,ja ću otvoriti štednju na svoje ime,pa će biti za mlađega, a mm na svoje ime za starijeg jer ne želim se dovesti u situaciju da mi lova treba za nešto, a ja ne mogu do nje.a s druge strane,doma držati novce mi je nesigurno.

----------


## smedja

Stvar je sto je na tvoj racun kamata po vidjenju 0.15% - 0.25% ovisno o banci, a na djecju stednju 4,5%
Oko toga se tu ocito lome koplja. Vjerojatno su neki roditelji svoj novac drzali na djecjem racunu pa je bankama dosadilo davati im velike kamate...

----------


## dancika

gda u socijalnoj mi nije rekla da cu morati im priloziti racune, nego me je samo pitala koji je razlog dizanja novaca..i nije bas bila sokirana toliko koliko sam se ja zgrazavala. Naime jos nisam bila u socijanom ail idem sljedeci tjedan
Hvala bogu nisam socijalni slucaj, ne primam djecji doplatak, ne rastajem se ali ja moram drzavi dati svojim 160,00 kn da bi mogla dignuti sa banke stednju.
jos ce me vjerovatno i banka traziti neku lovu za potvrdu o stanju stednje.
kod mene se radi o iznosu od cca 1100,00 kn po djeetu, a procedure koda imam milijone....
e jos danas sam zvala petrinjsku da pitam sto mi treba za potvrdu o prebivalistu i kaze mi zena i pita za sto mi treba ja joj kazem za socijalnu sluzbu te kaze ona da to nista ne kosta, a onda me pita a za sto tocno ja joj kazem da bi mogla podignuti stednju sa racuna djeteta i onda me razveseli sa 40,00 kn biljega po djetetu..ma ljuta sam, razocarana,,ma bolje da vise ne pisem...

----------


## Mima

Ovo je stvarno nevjerojatno i ne bi smjelo proći samo tako.

----------


## ana.m

Stvrano nečuveno!!!
Još malo će nam uči u kuće i stanove i određivati što da djeci dajemo jesti i što im smijemi obuči.
Mislim da je sve to ipak uzelo puno previše maha!!!
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tajuska

hm, ne kuzim. svojoj sam otvorila stednju (Pcelica) i ona je uredno dobila karticu na svoje ime i prezime s kojom se moze podizati lova na bankomatu. tako je bar pisalo na letku....kak to misle kontrolirati? recimo mi joj stedimo za skole stranih jezika negdje vani i slicne stvari. kaj cu morati dobiti odobrenje socijalne sluzbe da mi dijete ode na tri tjedna uciti engleski?

----------


## maria71

> Stvrano nečuveno!!!
> Još malo će nam uči u kuće i stanove i određivati što da djeci dajemo jesti i što im smijemi obuči.
> Mislim da je sve to ipak uzelo puno previše maha!!!


još je davno Orwell o tome pisao, da ćemo se bojati vlastite djece

----------


## MBee

> hm, ne kuzim. svojoj sam otvorila stednju (Pcelica) i ona je uredno dobila karticu na svoje ime i prezime s kojom se moze podizati lova na bankomatu. tako je bar pisalo na letku....kak to misle kontrolirati? recimo mi joj stedimo za skole stranih jezika negdje vani i slicne stvari. kaj cu morati dobiti odobrenje socijalne sluzbe da mi dijete ode na tri tjedna uciti engleski?


Na bankomatu možeš samo uplaćivati, dizati uvijek moraš u poslovnici.

----------


## marta

> još je davno Orwell o tome pisao, da ćemo se bojati vlastite djece


bogami, ja necu. moja djeca stede u kuverti. nikakve djecje stednje ne dolaze u obzir davno sam ubrala kolike su komplikacije kad zelis raspolagati parama u ime klinaca. fala, nije to za mene.

----------


## pomikaki

> do novaca se realno moze doci, ali postoji procedura.Moras se javiti u socijalnu sluzbu prema mjestu stanovanja i uz brda papira i dodatnog troska obrazloziti zato ti trebaju novci.
> Od papira treba uvjerenje o prebivalistu ne starije od 6 mj, rodni list, vjenacni list ako si udata, potvrdu od banke o stanju stednje, 70,00 kn biljega i obja roditelja moraju dati izjavu u centru.
> Naravno biljezi u policiji su 40,00 kn po djetetu.


Bez veze  :Undecided: 
baš se grizem što još nisam djetetu otvorila štednju i mislim kako bih to trebala pothitno nekako uvrstit u buđžet, ali ovako...
pa ima li koja pogodnost, kamate moraju biti baš do neba da bih se uz ovakve uvjete u to upustila?

----------


## marta

Nema pogodnosti. Zasto jednostavno ne otvoris stednu knjizicu za sebe i uplacujes?

----------


## Mima

Pa ima pogodnosti, kamata je puno viša nego uobičajena.

----------


## marta

Kakva je to pogodnost kad ti razliku pojedu troskovi?

----------


## Mima

Ali do sada nije bilo troškova, mi smo najnormalnije i bez ikakvih problema dizali novce sa dječje štednje (Pčelica).

----------


## AdioMare

nama pčelica nema veze s dječjom štednjom  :Grin: 
koristimo je godinama kao  3. račun na koji stavljamo našu ekstra lovu za određene namjene 
 baš prekjučer sam prebacila svoj regres
sva sreća pa je otvoren ovaj topic da stignem to podići do 01. 09. 
inače, uplaćujemo djeci raiffeisen štedionicu
s tim i tako ne mogu ništa dok ne istekne ugovor
ne sekiram se da neću doći do love, ovako ili onako
 iako, vidim da se traže papiri kao da upisuješ vlasništvo u gruntovnici  :Rolling Eyes: 
i odakle im pravo za to mi naplaćivati takse?  :Shock:

----------


## pomikaki

> Nema pogodnosti. Zasto jednostavno ne otvoris stednu knjizicu za sebe i uplacujes?


Pa vjerojatno ću tako napraviti, premda dječja štednja bi mi imala više psihološki učinak, više bih se premišljala da sili da dignem novce u nuždi  :Undecided: 
Ali ako stvari ovako stoje, ne bih, hvala

----------


## s3ja

> koristimo je godinama kao 3. račun na koji stavljamo našu ekstra lovu za određene namjene 
> baš prekjučer sam prebacila svoj regres
> sva sreća pa je otvoren ovaj topic da stignem to podići do 01. 09. 
> inače, uplaćujemo djeci raiffeisen štedionicu
> s tim i tako ne mogu ništa dok ne istekne ugovor
> ne sekiram se da neću doći do love, ovako ili onako


ne znam vrijedi li taj 01.09. i za pčelicu u Zabi. Taj je podatak siguran za Hipo limač štenju. Navodno da su neke druge banke već prije počele primjenjivati tu novu odredbu. 
Moraš si to provjeriti, pa ak planiraš  kupiti djeci , na primjer, opremu za školu, da možeš ovaj mjesec 900 kuna dići, pa slijedeći 900... :Rolling Eyes:  Svašta...

Ne znam kaj je sa stambenom štednjom na dječje ime... Vjerojatno vrijede ista pravila...Zna li tko? Kad ti istekne ugovor za stambenu, opet ćeš morati tražiti odobrenja Centra za dići lovu?...Ili ćeš ostaviti na računu banke uz nekakve smiješne kamate... :Rolling Eyes: Svašta...

----------


## dancika

jel mi moze netko pojasniti sto mogu naprviti do 01.09. a da ne obavaljam cijelu proceduru gore navedenu, jel su meni u banci ( erste banka ) rekli za ovosve
Nisam napomenula da je kod mene u igri orocesna stednja na 1 godinu koja izlazi pocetkom sljedece godine...
Kada smo prije cca 1,5 godinu isto dizali novce ovoga svega nije bilo...

----------


## s3ja

> Pa vjerojatno ću tako napraviti, premda dječja štednja bi mi imala više psihološki učinak, više bih se premišljala da sili da dignem novce u nuždi 
> Ali ako stvari ovako stoje, ne bih, hvala


 
nema dječja štednja samo psihološki učinak, već i materijalni. Kamata na dječju štednju je puuuuno veća nego ako ti kao odrasla osoba otvoriš štedni račun. Jedino nam preostaje stavljati novce na kratka oročenja...

Možemo li što učiniti u vezi ovog, požaliti se nekome, napisati kritiku, peticijuu...pokušati ovo izmijeniti?

----------


## s3ja

> jel mi moze netko pojasniti sto mogu naprviti do 01.09. a da ne obavaljam cijelu proceduru gore navedenu, jel su meni u banci ( erste banka ) rekli za ovosve
> Nisam napomenula da je kod mene u igri orocesna stednja na 1 godinu koja izlazi pocetkom sljedece godine...
> Kada smo prije cca 1,5 godinu isto dizali novce ovoga svega nije bilo...


Ponavljam , ovo za 01.09. sam dobila informaciju u Hypo banci. Ne znam vrijedi li isto i u drugim bankama. Najbolje pitati banku.

Kad je oročena štednja u pitanju, kolko ja znam, bolje je ne uzimati novce prije ugovorenog roka, jer onda te još "kazne" određenim iznosom...

Imaš oročenje na dijete? pa to možeš i na sebe pa si mirna...

----------


## marta

Rekla bih da nesto kosta i nase vrijeme koje bi morali utrositi u to razracunavanje s djecjom stednjom. Znam da kamata na obicnu stednju nije nesto, ali kvragu, pare mozes dobiti u bilo kojoj poslovnici bez zayebancije.
Inace ti propisi postoje vec dugo. Ja sam s njima dosla u dodir prije skoro deset godina, slucajno, neki ljudi su prodavali dionice u ime svoje djece i CZSS ih je tako ogulio, da mi je postalo jasno i cisto da nikad necu stedit na ime djece, imati nekretnine, niti dionice na ime djece. Ovako manje kosta i novaca i zivaca.

----------


## anamar

sad mi je žao što štedim :/

----------


## Mima

I ja sam već odavno čula za takve propise, ali smo direktno pitali u banci kad smo otvarali dječju štednju i rečeno nam je da to nije istina i da sa novcima možemo najnormalnije raspolagati. Radi se o Pčelici. I stvarno, dizali smo u nekoliko slučajeva novac - npr. pred par mjeseci oko 2.000 kuna jer smo kupovali novu autosjedalicu, i normalno smo digli taj novac.

----------


## Janoccka

Hvala na obavijesti. Digla siću koju sam imala na dječjoj štednji. Ne pada mi na pamet nikoga tražiti dozvolu da trošim svoje novce niti misliti što će dijete napraviti s novcem kada bude punoljetno.

----------


## AdioMare

zvala sam zagrebačku banku
kaže da nije došlo do promjena, normalno se diže odjednom do 10000 kuna
mi smo prije 3 mjeseca u raiff. banci podignuli lovu od šestogodišnje štednje i otvorili nove štednje na koje ćemo uplaćivati krajem godine po 5000 (dok ima love od štednje) zbog max poticaja. do tada će stajati oročeno.
ma, ne znam šta bih rekla
ima marta pravo

----------


## anamar

nama su novci na dječjoj štednji i onda to jednom godišnje uplaćujemo u stambenu. zadnji put kad smo dizali sa štednje banka je dala pare, ali su spomenuli ograničenje. no, pare su ipak dali bez većih problema.

----------


## mamaduda

evo još jedan link sa videom

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx...ash=18569f8903

----------


## dancika

pogledala sam prilog te me je cak malo i obradovao.
Iznos koji mogu podici bez porcedure je skoro iznosu koji imama na stednji po djetetu, tako da danas idem u banku to jos jednom provjeriti, jel mi stvarno se neda setati po policiji socijlnoj sluzbi i trositi novce ako mogu na ovaj nacin dobiti stednju

----------


## s3ja

> zvala sam zagrebačku banku
> kaže da nije došlo do promjena, normalno se diže odjednom do 10000 kuna


Pitanje je koliko dugo će tako biti...




> *U bankama još ne znaju*
> 
> S novim, restriktivnijim mišljenjem Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi baš i nisu upoznati u bankama. Samo iz tri banke, Erste&Steiermärkische, Privredne i Varaždinske, koje smo pitali smiju li roditelji raspolagati dječjom štednjom, odgovorili su da djeca štednjom mogu raspolagati kada postanu punoljetna, a u ostalim se slučajevima rukovode Obiteljskim zakonom.
> U Zagrebačkoj, Raiffeisenbank, Hypo Alpe-Adria bank rekli su nam da se roditeljima dopušta isplata sredstava otvorenih na ime maloljetnika u maksimalnom iznosu od 10.000 kuna mjesečno, ne precizirajući radi li se o kamatama ili glavnici

----------


## Janoccka

I u Zabi će biti novo ograničenje od 1.9.

----------


## dancika

dobro, kak sada, neke banke dozvoljavaju isplatu i visu od onog bajnog postotka, a neke nedaju nikako bez odobrenja socijalne sluuzbe. danas nisam stigla u banku ali sutra obavezno idem....svatko kroji svoju politiku

----------


## ana.m

U svim bi bankama to moralo biti isto, jer to nije odluka pijedine banke nego je takav zakon.
A to bi onda svi trebali poštovati.
Btw, oročena se štednja može prekinuti bez ikakvih nadoplata, dobije se kamata za postignuti rok štednje i to je to (ZABA). 
Tako da je onda možda najbolje uplatiti novce koej imate na dječjoj štednji na svoje ime na oročenje.

----------


## Zrina

Mene je službenik sam upozorio na novi Zakon kad sam htjela otvoriti dječju štednju (doduše oročenu) i predložio drugi model na moje ime sa istom kamatom. Ne pada mi na pamet nositi papire uz centra za podizanje "svojih" novaca. :Shock:

----------


## jadro

i meni je djelatnica na šalteru Hypa rekla da do 01.09. mogu podići novce (kad sam otvarala štednju nije bilo ograničenja na podizanje) bez CZSS, ali pošto mene to ne zanima, ja ostavljam novce. To je stvarno štednja za P., nije neki iznos, a da mi je kući, priznajem da bih ponekad gurnula ruku u kuvertu. Evo, u zadnjih par godina već se promijenilo par pravila vezanih za dječju štednju.

U HPB-u (moram provjeriti točno iznose, pa ću vam napisati) je na snazi ograničenje (do sad je bilo 10.000 kn mjesečno bez CZSS), prema dobi djeteta određeni iznose može se podići bez CZSS, pročitala sam leteći, ali od prilike cca 900 kn mjesečno za dijete do 6 godina.

Također, svaka banka ima svoje pravilo (da ne kažem da se dogodi da i djelatnik na šalteru radi različito od svog kolege  :Undecided: ), tako npr. u HPB-u kod prijevremenog raskida oročene štednje nema naknade za prekid (ima ako je fixna kamata), nego se dobije kamata za izdržani rok koja je trenutno važeća (npr. oročili ste na 12 mjeseci, došli nakon 9, i za svih 9 mjeseci se obračunava prva niža kamata koja postoji-u ovom slučaju po kamatnoj stopi od 6 mjeseci, jer postoje kamate za 1,3,6 i 12 mjeseci).

----------


## Bobica

> Mene je službenik sam upozorio na novi Zakon kad sam htjela otvoriti dječju štednju (doduše oročenu) i predložio drugi model na moje ime sa istom kamatom. Ne pada mi na pamet nositi papire uz centra za podizanje "svojih" novaca.


mi smo isto djetetovu lovu oročili na svoje ime! i veli mužić - to ti meni smrdi kad nije na moje ime - tko zna šta oni mogu izmisliti još pa ću se ja njima tamo pravdati.
uostalom od kud djeci lova da bude njihova?!?! pa od nas roditelja valjda!!?!?
ok dobiju neki lovicu pod jastuk kad se rode ali i to je odluka roditelja hoće li spiskati ili staviti na štednju! 
kaj budu soc. službe još i doma dežurale da vide kaj radim sa lovom od babinja?!?!   :Laughing:

----------


## jadro

evo prema Naputku Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi od 08.06.2010. ne treba suglasnost za raspolaganje sredstvima ovako:

za dijete do 6 godina 17% prosječne plaće, 902,87 kn
za dijete od 7-12 god. 20% prosješne plaće, 1.062,62 kn
za dijete 13-18 god. 22% prosječne plaće, 1.168,42 kn

pa sad...

----------


## ana.m

Majke mi ja to ne kužim...
Kaj njih zaboli kaj ti radiš sa svojim novcima, ako uplaćuješ za dijete sam i koliko možeš, kaj njih briga kada i koliko si dignuo.
Mislim, neka me netko prosvijetli, ali stvarno ne razumijem zašto se petljaju u to i čemu uopće ta ograničenja!!??

----------


## maria71

http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...-dici-samo-900

----------


## jadro

> evo prema Naputku Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi od 08.06.2010. ne treba suglasnost za raspolaganje sredstvima ovako:
> 
> za dijete do 6 godina 17% prosječne plaće, 902,87 kn
> za dijete od 7-12 god. 20% prosješne plaće, 1.062,62 kn
> za dijete 13-18 god. 22% prosječne plaće, 1.168,42 kn
> 
> pa sad...


 
samo mala napomena, radi se o iznosima dozvoljenim za isplatu unutar 1 mjeseca

----------


## apricot

sada ne znam trebam li više strijepiti od banke ili od djece; da sa 18 ne podignu pare i ne kupe - motor.

štedimo novac na njihova imena otkako su se rodili.
nismo nikada digli ni lipe, niti namjeravamo, osim u slučaju velike gladi.
nemoguće mi zvuči da ja više nisam vlasnik svojega novca, pa nije to Zaklada!

tim novcem smo planirali plaćati im učenje stranih jezika negdje vani.
po svemu sudeći, bolje da već sada počnem dizati malo po malo, kako bih do 2020. prikupila potreban iznos.

----------


## Bobica

sad će ljudi morat po malo dizati i ako misle za godinu dana uređivati djetetu sobu?!?!

e pa to meni nije jasno!
a šta ako nekome treba 2000 ili 3000 kn za školske knjige npr?? jel mora posuditi od susjede pa onda ići na banku sa računom da mu daju lovu?!?!

----------


## Janoccka

> da sa 18 ne podignu pare i ne kupe - motor.


Očito to JE u interesu djeteta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MBee

Ja sam danas bila u ZABI početi dizati novce sa Pčelice. Gospodična na šalteru je rekla da nemaju nikakvu obavijest i da još uvijek isplaćuju 10000 mjesečno.

----------


## koksy

A sta je sa stambenim stednjama koje su na djetetovo ime? Mi namjerno nismo htjeli klasicnu djecju jer su kamate povoljnije na stambenoj, orocenje je na 5 godina i uplacuje se 10 000 godisnje da bi se dobio puni poticaj od drzave. Dakle, jel zna netko sta je s tim?

----------


## trimama

Danas sam razgovarala sa CZSS-om i rečeno mi je da se može dići veći iznos od ovog novopropisanog, ali se mora tražiti njihovo odobrenje, navesti točne iznose i namjene za što će se novac utrošiti. Kao šlag na kraju, traže i račune kao dokaz  :Rolling Eyes: ....ma mislim stvarno su pretjerali  :Mad: 

Moja djeca nemaju štednju,nego im je nedavno isplaćena odšteta od osiguranja ( zbog saobračajke). u međuvremenu smo imali jako puno troškova zbog liječenja i svega ostalog, a račune nisam skupljala i naravno nemam dokaze.

jako sam ogorčena, grozno!

Mogu mislit kako je vama koji ste štedjeli i odvajali za djecu ,strašno!

----------


## jelena.O

> A sta je sa stambenim stednjama koje su na djetetovo ime? Mi namjerno nismo htjeli klasicnu djecju jer su kamate povoljnije na stambenoj, orocenje je na 5 godina i uplacuje se 10 000 godisnje da bi se dobio puni poticaj od drzave. Dakle, jel zna netko sta je s tim?


inače je 5000 kn za maximalni poticaj. Meni su rekli da će se to prebacivati na dječje račune.

----------


## lasada

Ja i MM smo prije godinu dana otvorili našoj Lari štednu knjižicu i potpisali oboje ugovor gdje smo joj zakonski zastupnici.
Nakon toga ove godine u proljeće nas je naša osobna bankarica PBZ banke zvala da dođemo potpisati izjavu u kojoj piše da se slažemo sa novim zakonom da trebamo dozvolu od Socijelne skrbi ako dižemo više od 10.000 kuna i to smo sve na ovoj temi do sada pročitali.
Mi smo to odbili i zatvorili joj štednu knjižicu i otvorila sam joj stambenu štednju i mislim da je to bolja opcija jer ću joj nakon 5 godina štednje produžiti i dalje koliko bude potrebno.
Tako ćemo našem djetetu moći pružiti školovanje, putovanje, autoškolu i slične stvari koje naši roditelji nisu mogli nama pružiti i jako se radujemo toj našoj pravoj odluci.
A zakon Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne službe oštro kritiziram.

----------


## Lavinija

kaj mislite il znate da kad ste u stambenoj necete imat istih problema oko podizanja novca

kad istekne ugovor od 5 godina novci i dalje ostaju na ime djeteta

i negdje sam vec pisala kad vam istekne ugovor 5 godina, ne morate ga produzit, samo vam uzmu proviziju
kta i DPZ i dalje vam idu na nove uplate

i jos nesto DPZ se dobije na postotak uplacenog do max 5000 kn, znaci mozete uplatit bilo koju cifru i na nju ce te dobit postotak

----------


## emily

ja cu do 1.9. podici lovu (nema puno, ali ne volim ogranicenja kad i sa koliko svojih novaca mogu raspolagati) i zatvoriti djecje stednje
a stambenu na djecu necu otvarati, jer mi se cini vjerojatno da ce se i tu pojaviti kad-tad zahtjevi za objasnjenjima, racunima isl

to malo sto uspijemo ustediti, stavit cu na svoj racun otvorene stednje

----------


## Bobica

e pa ja ne bi ni stambenu otvarala na dijete kad ko zna šta će smisliti - pa će tražiti i za to račune i onda ne možeš platiti strane jezike, auto školi i slično sa stambenom štednjom!
moja lova na moje ime a ja ću odlučiti kome i za što ću je dati!

----------


## dancika

mi smo danasu cca 15 minuta dignuli max koliko mozemo a da ne setam po CZSS i policiji i slicnim ustanovama.
OStatak cemo dignuti sljedeci mjesec i to je to....

----------


## Freja

Uvjerile ste me. I ja ću danas ili sutra u banku.

Ali pitam se, zar se zaista ništa ne da napraviti? Meni je ta odluka prestrašna. 
Sjećam se da je prije nekoliko godina već bilo govora o tome pa se od primjene odustalo, očigledno do sada.

----------


## suncokret

po meni dječja štednja je upravo ono što joj i ime govori-dječja, kovanice iz kasice i sl.

do sada su se dječji računi koristili za obiteljsku štednju-jer je kamata nešto veća nego na druge oblike štednje i to je, čini mi se, glavni razlog za donošenje ove mjere.

----------


## Freja

Kod nas su u dječjoj štednji i kovanice iz kasice, ali i svi oni dodaci koje su djeca do sada dobila od grada i sl. Uz to im povremeno uplatim po 100-200 kn,a nikad ništa nije dizano s računa. Iznos koji tamo trenutačno stoji nekome bi zaista možda i bila obiteljska štednja, ali u našem slučaju tamo nema ni kune koja nije dana djeci. I gdje ona povući granicu i odrediti što je dječja, a što obiteljska? Ispada da zlorabimo sustav. A nisam ju ni otvarala radi kamata nego da novac bude odvojen, daleko od pogleda.
Kako god, sad ću ju zatvoriti. Zapravo zatvorit ću je kad podignem sav novac jer me užasno smeta da mi netko ograničava pristup onome što je moje, tj. moje djece. Zašto država mora znati da ćemo mi, recimo, taj novac jednoga dana potrošiti u Disneylandu za što štedi moje starije dijete? Naša stvar hoćemo li kupiti novo donje rublje, udžbenike ili si priuštiti neki luksuz. Mi ušparali, mi trošimo. I još da im plaćam raznorazne pristojbe. Kao da me ionako ne pljačkaju gdje god stignu!

----------


## Peterlin

> Na bankomatu možeš samo uplaćivati, dizati uvijek moraš u poslovnici.


Moji imaju Pčelicu gooodinama i nikad mi nije palo na pamet podizati lovu od tamo. Samo punimo. I djeca isto. Imaju i stambenu štednju - ista stvar... Jedino smo davno zatvorili račune u Hypo banci i drago mi je zbog toga.

----------


## ivarica

i. ima racun na pcelici u koji sam uplacuje kovanice, nije neka suma na racunu, ali moglo bi mu dobro doci za kupovinu kompa, bicikla ili sl
ako on uplacuje valjda on ima pravo i odluciti sto je za njega dobar trosak?
ili ima pravo samo stediti, ne i trositi?

moja mama mu uplacuje dvije stednje, jednu za studij (ili za vjencanje  :Grin:  ili za orbt), onu koja se podize sa 18 godina, i jednu stambenu, koju mu uplacuje vec petu godinu kako bi za godinu i po mogli ona, on i njegova rodica (druga joj unuka) poci na machu picchu
ne mogu vjerovati da bi neki soc. radnik odlucivao jel to putovanje za njega korisno

----------


## Freja

Ja sam danas podigla dio i prebacila ga u investicijski fond na svoje ime. Prebacit ću i ostatak kako budem mogla s obzirom na mjesečne limite. Radije manja kamata nego da nekome moram polagati račune ili ga moliti za svoje. Sve ostaje isto osim što je račun na moje ime i nema ograničenja, a kamata je promjenjiva.

----------


## tajchi73

mi smo neki dan išli podići dječju stambenu štednju i saznali kako za sada nema problema oko podizanja, oba roditelja moraju biti prisutna i mora se dati na uvid rodni list djeteta. Mi nismo ništa obavili jer nam još nije istekao ugovor :zaboravna:, nadam se da će isto pravilo vrijediti i na kraju godine.

----------


## Mima

> po meni dječja štednja je upravo ono što joj i ime govori-dječja, kovanice iz kasice i sl.
> 
> do sada su se dječji računi koristili za obiteljsku štednju-jer je kamata nešto veća nego na druge oblike štednje i to je, čini mi se, glavni razlog za donošenje ove mjere.


Po meni nije, a nije niti po banci. 
Kad smo otvarali štednju u banci nitko nam nije rekao da na nju možemo stavljati samo kovanice iz kasice.

Ja apsolutno sav novac koji dobijem za dijete - bili to Bandićevi novci, dar za Svetog Nikolu u firmi, kovanice ili novac za rođendan stavljam na Pčelicu, i to doživljavam kao novac za Leu, za njene potrebe, a ne kao novac koji će ona iskoristiti sa 18 godina. Znači ako joj treba nešto veće - bicikl, autosjedalica ili kakva terapija a ja u tom trenutku nemam novaca da joj to kupim dići ću "njen" novac. Baš zato ga i spremam, da se ne dogodi da joj ne mogu platiti nešto što joj treba.

----------


## suncokret

> Po meni nije, a nije niti po banci. 
> Kad smo otvarali štednju u banci nitko nam nije rekao da na nju možemo stavljati samo kovanice iz kasice.
> 
> Ja apsolutno sav novac koji dobijem za dijete - bili to Bandićevi novci, dar za Svetog Nikolu u firmi, kovanice ili novac za rođendan stavljam na Pčelicu, i to doživljavam kao novac za Leu, za njene potrebe, a ne kao novac koji će ona iskoristiti sa 18 godina. Znači ako joj treba nešto veće - bicikl, autosjedalica ili kakva terapija a ja u tom trenutku nemam novaca da joj to kupim dići ću "njen" novac. Baš zato ga i spremam, da se ne dogodi da joj ne mogu platiti nešto što joj treba.


malo si me predoslovno shvatila kad sam rekla kovanice, mislila sam na slučajeve gdje ljudi npr. prodaju stan i stave novac koji im neće trebati par mjeseci na dječju štednju jer je kamata veća nego na običnoj i slične stvari,
pri tom ne opravdavam mjeru, nego samo navodim mogući razlog za njeno donošenje,

iako, ako su htjeli zaštiti banke od zloupotreba ok, ali iznosi koji su se mogu mjesečno podići su smiješni- niti za bolji bicikl.


mi ćemo našima sad kad su veći, bez obzira na tu mjeru, otvoriti dječju štednju na koju će nositi sami svoje kasice, za sve njihove buduće potrebe štedimo na druge načine (stambena, životno)

----------


## Karin

Ja sam tek nedavno saznala za ovo, kad je već bilo kasno za dizanje novaca. No čisto slučajno (ne u banci, naravno) saznala sam da za sad još postoji rupa u zakonu i da se sa Pčelice novci mogu prebaciti na Cool račun za mlade do 18 s kojeg se s novcima može raditi što hoćeš - dizati na bankomatima, prebacivati sa e-zabe itd. Tko je ovdje lud pojma nemam, ali ja sam svoje novce uspjela prebaciti na oročenu štednju i  sad su  mi dostupni kad nam zatrebaju. Koliko će se dugo to moći nitko ne zna, bankaricama mi kaže da je do kraja godine tako, a dalje, tko zna.

----------


## kples

> Ja sam tek nedavno saznala za ovo, kad je već bilo kasno za dizanje novaca. No čisto slučajno (ne u banci, naravno) saznala sam da za sad još postoji rupa u zakonu i da se sa Pčelice novci mogu prebaciti na Cool račun za mlade do 18 s kojeg se s novcima može raditi što hoćeš - dizati na bankomatima, prebacivati sa e-zabe itd. Tko je ovdje lud pojma nemam, ali ja sam svoje novce uspjela prebaciti na oročenu štednju i  sad su  mi dostupni kad nam zatrebaju. Koliko će se dugo to moći nitko ne zna, bankaricama mi kaže da je do kraja godine tako, a dalje, tko zna.


Imam isti problem. Još kaj je najbolje u jednoj poslovnici su mi rekli da je moguće podići novce, ako zatvoriš štednju na Pčelici i bez potvrde od CZSS-a. No kad sam pitao u poslovnici u kojoj sam otvorio Pčelicu, jer se samo tamo može zatvoriti, tada su mi rekli da to nije istina.

Molim te napiši neke detalje o Cool računu:

- jesi li morala biti u poslovnici gdje si i otvorila Pčelicu?
- koliko je upisnina i godišnja članarina?
- može li se putem e-ZABA sa Cool računa isplačivati na tekući račun?

U svakom slučaju vrlo je ilegalno to što državno legalno radi. Naime ovom promjenom su postigli to da moraš plaćati državi biljege da bi digo svoj novac!?

----------


## Karin

Račun sam otvorila u poslovnici u kojoj sam otvorila i Pčelicu i to bez problema. Tjedan dana prije sam bila u istoj poslovnici i razgovarala s nekim bankarom koji mi ništa o tome nije rekao već me uputio na CZSS. Onda sam slučajno saznala za taj Cool račun i dogovorila putem e-zabe sastanak sa osobnom bankaricom i bez problema otvorila Cool račune za svoje klince, prebacila svu lovu sa Pčelice i zatvorila Pčelice. Treba ti samo rodni list djece, koji oni kopiraju. Meni je bankarica rekla da je to nekakva rupa u zakonu, još za sada može, do kad ne zna se.
Možeš prebacivati sa e-ZABE, dizati s bankomata 1000kn dnevno (dobiješ i ti karticu, za klince nisam ni tražila jer su mali) i u poslovnici. Isti dan sam vidjela račune na e-zabi i prebacila svu lovu na svoj račun. A u poslovnici sam koliko mi je trebalo prebacila na naše račune od stambene štedionice.
Otvaranje računa ništa ne košta, vođenje računa je par kuna.
Idi u poslovnicu i kaži da želiš otvoriti Cool račun na ime djeteta i prebaciti novac sa njegove Pčelice. Bez problema će ti to napraviti, samo što ti nitko u banci neće otkriti tu tajnu. I napravi to što prije dok nisu nešto drugo smislili.
Ja sam nakraju tu lovu sa Pčelica stavila na Otvorenu oročenu štednju, kamate su nešto malo manje, ali oročenje uvijek mogu razvrgnuti, i doći do svojih novaca.
ovo sa CZSS-om je prestrašno!

----------


## Mingola

mi smo imali dječju štednju. kada je i naša banka uvela to ograničenje, mi smo lijepo podigli novce, i oročili ih u drugu banku.

----------


## again

imam pitanje, imamo dječju štednju u raiffeisenu na 5 godina, nije prošlo tih 5 godina + nije uplaćen iznos predviđen za tih 5 godina, dali mogu podići položene novce svejedno? i dali trebam prilagati kakve račune? recimo da bi digla novce za uređenje dječje sobe.

----------


## Karin

Koliko su meni rekli u Zabi, ako želiš dići više od 900kn, moraš u CZSS podnijeti molbu. Npr za stambenu na dječje ime su mi rekli da ne mogu dići, samo prebaciti na Pčelicu.
Možda da napraviš nešto kao ja (vidi što sam napisala gore), ako u RF banci nema nešto slično pretpostavljam da možeš prebaciti u Zabu. I onda s tog Cool računa možeš sve podići bez problema.
Nadam se da ćeš uspijeti. Sretno!

----------


## again

znači ako prebacim na tzv. pčelicu (recimo da to imaju u raiffeisen) onda bi trebala moć dić bez obzira kaj je to kao na 5 godina, a nije isteklo tih 5 godina. Mislim, nije mi svejedno dal je 900 kn ili puni iznos al bolje išta nego ništa ako mogu dizat.

----------


## split

Mi smo upravo u postupku kod Centra da bi digli Eure sa dječje štednje.
Prvo sam naivno napisala molbu i otišla u Centar u kojoj tražim da mi dozvole isplatu za uređenje dječje sobe. Službenica me vratila nazad i primjenila onu legendarnu šifru FJP (fali jedan papir). Dakle uz molbu su tražili prdračun za namještaj , rodni list, preslike osobnih iskaznica, potpise oba roditelja. Sve smo sklupili i predali ali sad službenica kaže da će nas pozvat (oboje moramo izać sa posla) da kažemo šta želimo. Napisali smo u molbi naše namjere ali nas žele vidit da procjene da li nam je skladan brak.
Dogovorili smo se da ćemo doć u Centar i ljubit se i grlit se ispred službenice.
Sad čekamo poziv. Prošlo je mjesec dana i još ništa.
Napomena radi se simboličnoj sumi, a račun je otvoren prije 6 godina.

----------


## bekroje

U PBZ-u je katastrofa. Orocili smo djecje novce i kad je isteklo htjeli ih prebaciti u drugu banku. Naravno nisu nam dali, bez obzira sto su vrijedila druga pravila kad smo potpisali ugovor. Cak i za ovih 1000 kn moramo potpisati izjavu da cemo ih potrositi na uzdrzavanje itd. Objasnili smo im da novac uopce necemo trositi, ali uzalud. Kazu da je jedini nacin da podignemo novac potpisivanje izjave.

Napisali smo zalbu banci i pokrenuli postupak u CZSS. Necemo nista lagati i izmisljati razloge za sto nam novac treba - prvobitna namjera bila je prebaciti u drugu banku, ali uz ove uvjete cuvat cemo novac kod kuce. To cemo im i reci. Biljezi za postupak u CZSS-u su skoro kao cijela godisnja kamata  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pokusao sam izguglati misljenje Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi kojim je ogranicenje raspolaganja djecjom stednjom smanjeno s 10 kkn na 1 kkn, ali nisam nasao. Koliko vidim nije objavljeno ni na njihovom webu ni u Narodnim novinama. Ima li ga netko? Nasao sam samo preporuku Mile Jelavic kojim se trazi stroze ogranicenje. Mislim da se u ovom slucaju ponijela kao pravobraniteljica banaka, a ne djece.

----------


## split

Oprosti kakav trošak biljega? Jel ste Vi to išli u javnog bilješnika dat izjavu tj. ovjerit je!?
Ovaj postupak je za mene uvredljiv. Upravo tako se osjećam. 
Kraj postupka još ne nazirem, a javit ću Vam koliko je trajao.

----------


## bekroje

U CZSS-u u Zagrebu, opcina Maksimir, naplatili su nam 70 kn biljega (20 za molbu i 50 za rjesenje). Puta dva jer imamo dvoje djece - bez obzira sto je molba ista za oboje. Teta je rekla da ce nas pozvati na razgovor za 2 tjedna. Zivi bili pa vidjeli. Kod javnog biljeznika nismo isli, nadam se da nece biti potrebno.

Koliko god me zivcira drzavna birokracija, jos vise mi smeta postupak banke. Uvjeren sam da takvom procedurom krse Obiteljski zakon. U clanku 259. stavku 2. pise




> Maloljetnikovom imovinom upravljaju njegovi roditelji, osim onom koju je maloljetnik stekao radom nakon navršene petnaeste godine života.


Oni se pozivaju na clanak 260. koji govori o prihodu od imovine - to bi u ovom slucaju mogla eventualno biti kamata, a ne novac koji smo orocili. Napisali smo zalbu banci, javit cu kako je to proslo.

----------


## tajchi73

*split-* ne znam o kojem je iznosu riječ, ali s obzirom da čekaš duže od mjesec dana u tom periodu si mogla podići po djetetu cca 900 Kn. Znači do sada 1800, a ako se još oduži ovo pozivanje u centar i više. Da ne kažem da potvrda s kojom možeš dignuti novce nije besplatna ( barem su moja saznanja takva ).

----------


## tajchi73

da li netko zna kakva je sada situacija oko podizanja dječje stambene štednje?

----------


## josipnera

Mi smo prošle godine najnormalnije podigli stambenu štednju u raiff banci, ništa nismo trebali, a za štednju u zagrebačkoj pćelica su rekli da se mjes može dizati oko 1600 za dijete od 6 godina.

----------


## tajchi73

> Mi smo prošle godine najnormalnije podigli stambenu štednju u raiff banci, ništa nismo trebali, a za štednju u zagrebačkoj pćelica su rekli da se mjes može dizati oko 1600 za dijete od 6 godina.


za prošlu godinu znam da nije bilo problema oko stambene. Mene zanima kak je od 01.01.2011. :Grin:

----------


## bekroje

Ne znam za stambenu, ali od 1.1.2011. vise ne funkcionira dizanje u Zabi preko Cool racuna. Uveli su mjesecno ogranicenje i na bankomatima. Za dijete do 6 godina moze se dignuti 902.87 kn, od 7 do 12 godina 1062.20 kn, a od 13 do 18 godina 1168.42 kn. Bojim se da 1600 kn mogu dizati samo punoljetna djeca.

----------


## split

Za naš postupak koji je u tijeku (Split) nismo platili nikakve biljege i molbe. Obuzima me strašan bijes na tu pomisao. KAo brinu se za djecu, a kome su uzeli tih 70,00 kn. 
Neko tu nešto podrešno tumači! Ili Split ili Zagreb.
Kome se obratit da razjasnimo da li smo dužni plaćati tu naknadu?!
Da napomenem još nas nitko ne zove iz centra.

----------


## bekroje

Evo dobili smo poziv na razgovor, nekih 20-tak dana od kad smo podnijeli zahtjev. Split, mozda je stvarno problem sto niste predali biljege - nazovi ih i grintaj.

Osim toga nazvali su me iz banke povodom "telefonske zalbe". Na dan kad su mi odbili isplatiti orocenje koje je isteklo nazvao sam bankin telefon za zalbe i olaksao dusu. Oni su shvatili da se zalim zato sto me nisu obavijestili o promjeni uvjeta stednje (izmedju ostalog prigovarao sam i za to). Teta je rekla da se ispricava i da sada obavijestavaju klijente kod otvaranja stednje, navodno su napisali i na prospektu. Ja sam joj rekao a) kada sam otvarao stednju ne da nije pisalo na prospektu, nego ni u ugovoru, cak ni za ogranicenje od 10000 kn b) slali su nam nekoliko puta obavijesti o stanju i nisu nista napisali c) dolazio sam uplacivati lovu i nakon promjene uvjeta i mudro su sutili. Onda je odgovorila hvala na razumijevanju  :Raspa: 

Anyway, nisam ni ocekivao vise od telefonskog ranta. Drugi dan sam napisao malo ozbiljniju pismenu zalbu. Vidjet cemo kako ce na to odgovoriti.

----------


## split

Ma nikakve biljege nam nitko nije spominjao u Centru. Neću im platit. Rađe ću dizat 1000 po 1000. 
Sad dok čekam mogla sam dignuti već dva puta po tisuću kuna. Kako se radi o oročenju ako dignem 1000 onda otvaraju novi račun i ponovo oročavaju. Kad dobijemo rješenje od Centra na njemu će bit naveden broj starog broja računa na kojem je novac prije bio i staro saldo i banka će mi pravit problem jer će trebat napravit izmjene na rješenju. Još koji dan i idem na Centar vidit šta je sa rješenjem. Onda će me oni proglasit nervoznom i nestrpljivom i dodatno vještačit jesam li normalna.
Dat ću im rok od 2 mjeseca - m,islim da je to OK, a onda idem u akciju.

----------


## sunce moje malo

> Mi smo prošle godine najnormalnije podigli stambenu štednju u raiff banci, ništa nismo trebali, a za štednju u zagrebačkoj pćelica su rekli da se mjes može dizati oko 1600 za dijete od 6 godina.


nama su rekli u raiff stambenoj da se ovo ograničenje odnosi na banke a ne na štedionice, ovo treba još provijeriti.

----------


## bekroje

Mi smo dignuli prvih 1000 da nam poslije ne bude zao ako ne dobijemo dozvolu CZZS-a. Kako sada stvari stoje vjerojatno cemo je dobiti prije nego sto cemo moci dignuti iducu rundu. Bili smo danas na razgovoru. Teta je bila ljubazna, ali meni se sve skupa ne cini kao normalna situacija. Da bismo 4000 kn prebacili u drugu banku moramo joj objasnjavati uvjete u kojima zive djeca, jesu li zdravi, kakve ocjene imaju u skoli itd. Sad cekamo da nam dodje socijalna radnica doma, valjda zato da provjere to sto smo im rekli  :Rolling Eyes: 

U CZSS-u takodjer nisam mogao dobiti misljenje Ministarstva kojim je ogranicenje smanjeno na 1000 kn. Pred 20-tak dana trazio sam ga od Ministarstva i pozvao se na Zakon o pravu pristupa informacijama. Nisu jos odgovorili, iako je zakonski rok 15 dana.

Uvjeren sam da se tim misljenjem pogresno tumaci Obiteljski zakon i da banka i CZSS na temelju misljenja krse prava moje djece. Banka takodjer nije odgovorila na pismenu zalbu.

Razmisljamo o sudskoj tuzbi. Ima li jos ljudi u slicnoj situaciji koji bi htjeli nesto poduzeti?

----------


## trimama

Mi smo predali molbu CZSS-u početkom 9.mj, rješenje nam je stiglo krajem 12.mj. Prije rješenja su me zvali telefonom i tražili da donesem sve račune ili predračune za kupljene stvari ili one što tek planiramo. Kod nas se radi o isplati odštete osiguravajuće kuće djeci na njihove štedne račune.

U molbi smo naveli sve i svašta, da opravdamo novac koji smo planirali podić, srećom sam spremila sve račune koji su se odnosili na kupovinu za djecu.

Na kraju je ispalo da nisu tako strogi po pitanju svakog računa, ali mi je bilo jako neugodno to provjeravanje, ispitivanje i procijenjivanje mene i muža kao roditelje.

Sretno svima!

----------


## split

> Mi smo dignuli prvih 1000 da nam poslije ne bude zao ako ne dobijemo dozvolu CZZS-a. Kako sada stvari stoje vjerojatno cemo je dobiti prije nego sto cemo moci dignuti iducu rundu. Bili smo danas na razgovoru. Teta je bila ljubazna, ali meni se sve skupa ne cini kao normalna situacija. Da bismo 4000 kn prebacili u drugu banku moramo joj objasnjavati uvjete u kojima zive djeca, jesu li zdravi, kakve ocjene imaju u skoli itd. Sad cekamo da nam dodje socijalna radnica doma, valjda zato da provjere to sto smo im rekli 
> 
> U CZSS-u takodjer nisam mogao dobiti misljenje Ministarstva kojim je ogranicenje smanjeno na 1000 kn. Pred 20-tak dana trazio sam ga od Ministarstva i pozvao se na Zakon o pravu pristupa informacijama. Nisu jos odgovorili, iako je zakonski rok 15 dana.
> 
> Uvjeren sam da se tim misljenjem pogresno tumaci Obiteljski zakon i da banka i CZSS na temelju misljenja krse prava moje djece. Banka takodjer nije odgovorila na pismenu zalbu.
> 
> Razmisljamo o sudskoj tuzbi. Ima li jos ljudi u slicnoj situaciji koji bi htjeli nesto poduzeti?


Ovo je za knjigu napisat. KAFKA. Da oni će doć doma i provjeravat situaciju. Kao da ste dvoje narkomana koji imaju djecu.
Mislim da se djelatnici u našem  birokratskom aparatu kad dobiju novi zakon u potunosti isprepadaju u tumačenju istog i onda u želji i "ozbiljnosti" da provedu isti toliko glume strogoću da se sami isprepletu. KAo sad je to nešto novo pa moramo pazit!
Vremenom će Centri olabavit i ta rješenja pečatirat "ka od šale". Mi koji smo prvi uletili u mrežu odradit ćemo porodiljne muke ovog brižnog zakona.

----------


## Mima

Ne znam baš, nisam sigurna. Mislim da CZSS jednostavno svaki svoj predmet tretira jednako. Oni imaju svoju proceduru i to je to.

Pisala sam o tome na drugom topicu o štednji, ja sam bila na CZSS kad sam tražila dopust za njegu djeteta i isto sam ispunjavala formulare i odgovarala na pitanja tipa koliko star auto imamo i spava li dijete u svom krevetu, uglavnom stvari koje nisu imale veze sa mojim 'slučajem'. Meni soc. radnica nije dolazila kući, ali javila se i žena kojoj jest.

Pokušajte možda poslati mailove pravobraniteljici o ovome. Ona je tvrdila da će postupak u Centru biti jednostavan.

----------


## bekroje

> Mislim da se djelatnici u našem  birokratskom aparatu kad dobiju novi zakon u potunosti isprepadaju u tumačenju istog i onda u želji i "ozbiljnosti" da provedu isti toliko glume strogoću da se sami isprepletu.


Ne postoji novi zakon. Obiteljski zakon je iz 2003. i nije los u dijelu koji regulira imovinske odnose roditelja i djece (ostatak nisam pozorno citao). Mozda je mrvicu stur i ostavlja dosta na slobodnu interpretaciju, no problem nerazumnog ponasanja drzavne administracije ne moze se rijesiti izmisljanjem dodatnih pravila.

Problem je u novom tumacenju zakona Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi kojeg Ministarstvo, banke i Centar za socijalnu skrb skrivaju kao zmija noge. Ocito su i sami svjesni da je tumacenje suprotno slovu i duhu Obiteljskog zakona.




> Ne znam baš, nisam sigurna. Mislim da CZSS jednostavno svaki svoj predmet tretira jednako. Oni imaju svoju proceduru i to je to.


U tome je osnovni problem. Ponasaju se prema svim roditeljima kao da im je jedini cilj pokrasti svoju djecu. Posljedica je da ne stignu brinuti o djeci koja trebaju njihovu zastitu. Naprimjer, u clanku 260 pise ovo:




> Članak 260.
> 
> Prihode od djetetove imovine roditelji mogu koristiti za njegovo uzdržavanje, liječenje, odgoj, školovanje, obrazovanje ili za podmirenje nekih drugih važnih potreba djeteta.


Ocito je rijec o rijetkim slucajevima kad djeca naslijede nekretnine ili drugu imovinu od koje se ostvaruje znacajan prihod. Imovina moje djece je reda velicine 4000 kn i ostvarili su godisnji prihod (kamatu) od oko 150 kuna. Toliko je kostao postupak u CZSS-u  :Evil or Very Mad:  Da bi podigli 1000 kn s banke, morali smo potpisati da cemo svih 1000 kn potrositi u skladu s clankom 260. Uzalud apeli da ih uopce ne namjeravamo potrositi i da se clanak 260 odnosi samo na kamatu.

Ili recimo ovaj clanak na koji se danas pozvala teta u CZSS-u:




> Članak 261.
> 
> (1) Roditelji mogu s odobrenjem nadležnog centra za socijalnu skrb otuđiti ili opteretiti imovinu maloljetnog djeteta radi njegova uzdržavanja, liječenja, odgoja, školovanja, obrazovanja ili za podmirenje neke druge važne potrebe djeteta.


Zasto se mi u Centru za socijalnu skrb moramo opravdavati da ne zelimo otudjiti novac, nego prebaciti ga u drugu banku (odnosno u kasicu-prasicu nakon ovog cirkusa)? Ne bi li bila dovoljna izjava u banci? Ako sumnjaju da muljam, mogu me u svakom trenutku pozvati na red:




> Članak 118.
> 
> (1) Centar za socijalnu skrb može u svako doba zahtijevati od roditelja polaganje računa o upravljanju djetetovom imovinom te o prihodima koje dijete ili obitelj ostvaruje za potrebe djeteta na temelju posebnih propisa.


Ja sam mislio da ce nas danas na razgovoru pitati o tome kako upravljamo djecjom ustedjevinom. U tom slucaju mogao bih im reci i dokazati da se u zadnjih godinu dana skoro udvostrucila. Nazalost o tome uopce nije bilo govora.




> Pokušajte možda poslati mailove pravobraniteljici o ovome. Ona je tvrdila da će postupak u Centru biti jednostavan.


Svakako cu joj pisati i apelirati na razum kad postupak zavrsi, ali nekako sumnjam da ce imati efekta. Pravobraniteljica je zakuhala cijelu stvar ovim dopisom. Jedino pohvalno sto se moze reci je da ga je objavila, za razliku od Ministarstva. Najproblematicnijim mi se cini ovaj dio:




> Stječe se dojam, naime, da se spomenutim mišljenjem više „ide na ruku“ centrima za socijalnu skrb, kako bi ih se rasteretilo administriranja. Međutim, prioritet uvijek treba dati pravima i interesima djece, i oni ne smiju biti stavljeni u drugi plan samo zbog moguće neefikasnosti sustava i/ili neekipiranosti centara koji su ta prava i interese djece dužni štititi.


Kako ne kuzi da interese i prava ugrozene djece nece imati tko stititi ako CZSS bude obasipan hrpom gluposti? Ne mogu se oteti dojmu da njoj uopce nije stalo do ugrozene djece. U ovom slucaju cijela drzavna administracija stiti interes banaka. Ljudi nemaju para, djecja stednja je pocela padati i sad su je elegantno zamrznuli do daljnjeg (do punoljetnosti djece kojoj pripada).

Moja djeca nisu ugrozena, ali je teta Mila zaboravila na njihovo pravo da novac koji su stedili potrose kako hoce (uz blagoslov mame i tate, naravno). Sin stedi za elektricnu gitaru i sav novac koji je dobivao od baka, djetova, tetaka i striceva je stavljao u banku. Ja sam ga uvjerio da mu je to pametnije nego trositi ga na gluposti, da ce to i dalje biti njegov novac i da ce ga moci potrositi kad bude htio. Ispalo je da ipak nije tako... bar dok ga ne premjestimo na sigurnije mjesto nego sto su banke u RH.

----------


## split

Svaki zakon koji ostavlja prostora da se tumači dvojako je LOŠE napisan zakon.

----------


## bekroje

Svaki zakon se moze tumaciti na razne nacine. Inace sudovi ne bi bili potrebni. Naravno to ne moze biti opravdanje za Ministarstvo i banke koje Obiteljski zakon tumace na sulude nacine, i k tome jos u tajnosti. Uvjeren sam da bih na sudu mogao dokazati da sam u pravu. Nadam se da nece biti potrebno.

----------


## zhang

meni je u cijeloj ovoj prici posbno debilno to sto su marketinske izmisljotine banaka stavljene pod slovo zakona.
to mi je kao da sutra stednju koja je na moje ime drzava ogranici da mogu dizati do nekog iznosa, a za ostalo se moram opravdavati nekoj teti na salteru i reci: e majkemi, necu te pare s.izdit na nove cipele nego na ves masinu jer ne mogu toliko prati na ruke na potoku. pa ce oni meni poslati inspekciju da vide je li meni ves masina stvarno riknula ili ja to samo muljam da se ponovim s novim cipelama.
kako je netko gore rekao: kafka. totalno.

----------


## bekroje

Danas sam dobio misljenje Ministarstva upuceno bankama. Po Zakonu o pravu na pristup informacijama, clanku 7, imam pravo dobivenu informaciju javno iznositi, pa cu to i napraviti. Odskenirao sam papire i stavio ih na Google documents. Prethodno tumacenje istog zakona, po kojem se moglo podizati 10x vece iznose, dostupno je ovdje. Primijetit cete da su obrazlozenja vrlo slicna, skoro pa copy-paste. Kod nas je stvarno svasta moguce.

----------


## split

Hvala za gornji zakon.
Mene zanima u da li je propisano u kojem roku Centar mora rješiti našu molbu?

----------


## jelena.O

ja pitala i ženske kažu da cool u zabi još uvijek funkcionira

----------


## MBee

Meni su u mojoj poslovnici rekli da ikako ne mogu prebaciti novce sa Pčelice na Cool račun.

----------


## split

Evo našeg raspleta. 
Nakon dva mjeseca nazvala sam soc. radnika i pitala šta je sa predmetom.
Idući tjedan idemo oboje kod soc radnika da damo izjavu iako smo je već potpisali oboje u zahtjevu.
Nije nam poreban javni bilježnik.
Radnica je rekla da če odmah pripremit i rješenje tako da skratimo porceduru. Izrazila je i svoje nezadovoljstvo ovom procedurom koju moramo zadovoljit.

----------


## bekroje

Ne reci da je gotovo until the fat lady sings. Mi smo dali izjavu u CZSS-u 19.1. Tjedan dana poslije dosla nam je socijalna radnica u stan provjeriti u kakvim uvjetima zive djeca. Proslo je vise od mjesec dana i jos uvijek cekamo rjesenje.

Zato se s bankom desilo mnogo zanimljivih stvari. Prvo mjesec dana nisu reagirali na zalbu. Onda su reagirali tako da su mi poslali misljenje Ministarstva (koje sam prije dobijo od samog Ministarstva), ali nisu nista odgovorili na predmet zalbe. Pa sam poslao drugu zalbu. Koju su opet mjesec dana ignorirali.

Onda mi je dosadilo cekanje, pa sam ovdje isceprkao strukturu uprave PBZ-a i poslao mail svima u "zapovjednom lancu" iznad gospodje ciji sam odgovor cekao. Tada su naglo iz moda ignoriranja presli u mod ispricavanja. Danas su mi poslali nekakve poklone  :Rolling Eyes:  To sam im lijepo vratio nazad postom uz ovaj dopis.

PBZ se fakat ponasa autisticno. Pokloni su bili glavni razlog zasto su se djeca htjela vratiti u staru banku. Tamo su uvijek dobivali neke sitnice, a PBZ im nije ni rodjendan cestitao. Nakon svega mi posalju rokovnik, kemijske i novcanik  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Angie75

bekroje, svaka čast na dopisu i vraćanju "darova" :klanj:

----------


## spunky125

strašno. ali, to je naša država.

----------


## ketty-

ljudi moji , ja ovo čitam i nemogu vjerovati , nisam imala pojma o ovome , nama sada u osmom mjesecu ističe pet godina štednje  i bit će tu negdje oko 28000,00 kn.,  i kaj sada da ja radim , pa ja nemogu do tih novaca .
ludnica  prava .

----------


## mala laia

Mm i ja smo prošlog tjedna bili u  banci baš da vidimo što nam je činiti po isteku 5 godina Stambene štednje na dijete u Zagrebačkoj banci. Gospođa je bila jako ljubazna, rekla da ne treba ništa posebno, da postoji nekoliko varijanti završetka:
- da podignemo novce koje smo uštedili (oko 3.000,00 eura)
- da nastavimo štednju
- da podignemo stambeni kredit u djetetovu korist (vrijednost oko 7.000,00 eura)
Štednja nam završava u rujnu 2011. i nadam se da zaista neće biti nikakvnih kerefeka, iako vaši mnogobrojni postovi upućuju na to...

----------


## split

Možeš knjigu napisat sa naslovom "U raljama sustava".
Mi smo imali sreće jer smo naletili na soc. radnicu sa dugogodišnjim stažom i razumijevanjem. Nitko nam nije dolazio kući, nismo platili biljege i relativno smo bili brzo gotovi (cca 2,5 mj.). Istina bilo je papirologije i tri dolaska u centar (mama i tata)ali prema ovome šta prolazi berkoje sitnica. Moraš zadovoljit proceduru. Radilo se o iznosu 2000 eur-a.

----------


## bekroje

Mislim da se ovo za sada ne odnosi na stambenu stednju, nego na "obicnu" djecju stednju. Pred dva tjedna zvao sam gospodju koja rjesava nas predmet i pitao je kada ce biti gotovo. Rekla je "uskoro". Danas sam opet zvao njezinu seficu, ona je rekla sljedeci tjedan. Ako tada ne dobijemo rjesenje, zvat cu upravu CZSS-a i Ministarstvo.

----------


## split

> Mislim da se ovo za sada ne odnosi na stambenu stednju, nego na "obicnu" djecju stednju. Pred dva tjedna zvao sam gospodju koja rjesava nas predmet i pitao je kada ce biti gotovo. Rekla je "uskoro". Danas sam opet zvao njezinu seficu, ona je rekla sljedeci tjedan. Ako tada ne dobijemo rjesenje, zvat cu upravu CZSS-a i Ministarstvo.


Svakako bi napisala jedan dopis nadređenima u Ministarstvu. Mislim da nisu tako zamislili taj zakon kao progon roditelja.
Ne samo nazvat nego i napisat cijeli tijek događaja sa svim imenima djelatnika.

----------


## petarpan

A neki dan, u emisiji "8 kat" gđa. ravnateljica svig Zg.CZSS-a je samouvjereno izjavljala, kako nema problema, molbe se rješavaju brzo, bez ikakvih procedura i u 95% slučajeva pozitivno. Pa ti vidi  :Undecided:

----------


## apricot

pa možda da se netko od onih koji su "ganjali" dopuštenje javi u 8. kat, pa neka ide kontraemisija.
ili su i u toj bili roditelji?

----------


## petarpan

Bila je jedna mama samo..ali nisu se baš uspješno dotakli teme. ostao je dojam kak se to sve rješava fiju

----------


## Amalthea

E, da ima još većih nebuloza...
Dakle, malac je htio neke Lego kockice pa reko - ima dijete 22€ na štednoj knjižici, ajmo mi tu knjižicu poništiti i kupiti Legiće.

Buuuhaaaaahahahahahaahhhaaaa!

Sure, right, yes.

Za zatvaranje štednje s 22€ treba potpis oba roditelja (suglasnost onog drugog da se to zatvori)... pa mislim... ajde, pričekat ćemo 6 mjeseci dok se tata vrati s mora da zatvorimo knjižicu (karikiram). Mislim, bestraga!

----------


## habibi

imam dječju štednju u PBZu. ona se tretira kao stambena štednja u smislu državnih poticaja. ističe mi sljedeće godine (5 god). ima li netko iskustva s podizanjem takve ušteđevine?

----------


## Amalthea

Meni su rekli (doduše ZABA) da će se nakon isteka sredstva prebaciti na moj tekući. Doduše, naša dječja stambena istječe tek krajem 2012., tko zna kakvi će propisi onda vrijediti.

Pokvarenjaci.

----------


## freya7

> A neki dan, u emisiji "8 kat" gđa. ravnateljica svig Zg.CZSS-a je samouvjereno izjavljala, kako nema problema, molbe se rješavaju brzo, bez ikakvih procedura i u 95% slučajeva pozitivno. Pa ti vidi


gledala...došlo mi da bljujem i dobijem proljev u istom trenu...strašno...kao to su nebuloze....
trebalo bi posebnu emisuju o tome....

----------


## split

Njena se molba sigurno brzo rješila.
Mislim na ravnateljicu.

----------


## Franny

isso miki, ja ovo čitam i ne vjerujem  :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock: ...ne samo da mi se bljulje i dobijem proljev (ko *freya7*,) već se križam i lijevom i desnom!
da ti doma dolazi netko iz CZSS provjeravat uvjete u kojima živiš i slične nebuloze, slažu li se bračni partneri i slično...radi love koju si svojom mukom zaradio, nisi ukrao...ispada kao da roditelji žele pokrasti vlastito dijete uzimajući lovu s računa za potrebe djeteta...ma grozno...nek radija zabadaju svoj nos tamo gdje zbilja ima problema, gdje su djeca zapuštena, što odgojno, što materijalno, gdje se dogđaju šore i slično...

a baš sam prekjučer bila u banci i između ostalog se raspitivala za dječju štednju, ali je teta rekla nek dođemo suprug i ja da nam sve lijepo objasni dok smo zajedno, a ne da ja njemu prepričavam doma...sad ću klinac doć! pitam se je li nam kanila reći kako će nam socijala haračit po stanu u slučaju da miceku želim kupiti nekaj malo skuplje za što nemam npr. trenutno keš na svom tekućem, pa sam ga uštedila ovim putem...

 :Mad:  pljuv i zbljuv u isto vrijeme!!!

----------


## bekroje

> Za zatvaranje štednje s 22€ treba potpis oba roditelja (suglasnost onog drugog da se to zatvori)... pa mislim... ajde, pričekat ćemo 6 mjeseci dok se tata vrati s mora da zatvorimo knjižicu (karikiram). Mislim, bestraga!


Djecju stednju otvorio sam bez supruge, ali me sluzbenica u banci upozorila da ce i ona morati doci kod podizanja novca. Pitao sam je mozemo li se medjusobno ovlastiti da ne dolazimo oboje, rekla je ne. Kad smo saznali da cemo morati dolaziti 5 puta, opet smo pitali mozemo li se medjusobno ovlastiti i opet dobili odgovor da ne mozemo. Nakon onog maila upravi saznao sam da ipak mozemo. Isprintao sam mail i nabio im na nos u poslovnici i tek tada su nam dali izjave za ovlastenje drugog roditelja  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ako morate vise puta dolaziti u banku radi podizanja, budite uporni i ne dajte se smesti. Banka nam nije daleko, ali nezgodno je dolaziti kad smo oboje sloboni i kad je poslovnica otvorena i kad imamo kome ostaviti djecu...

----------


## petarpan

Evo još jedne nebuloze vezano uz temu.
Naime, nedavno je moj mali imao nezgodu u vrtiću pa su, u dogovoru, s nama napravili prijavu štete na osiguranje, obzirom su djeca osigurana. I ajd sad, nije trebalo skupljat nikakve papirologije, pa mi pristanemo, nek dobije šta dobije, ionako si već dugo želi "otok gorm", pa nek si kupi od toga kad već toliko želi.
I odnesem ja to danas na osiguranje i sve 5, međutim, osiguranje odštetnih zahtjeva na ime djece isplaćuje ISKLJUČIVO djeci na štedne račune, nikako na račune roditelja. I evo nam opet onaj krug s početka priče.
Nemalo sam se iznenadila. Znači sad ja opet moram otvarat štednju na njega, koju sam zatvorila prigodmo stupanja ovog zakona na snagu..Al ajd bože, ne budi lijen..i to ćemo. Međutim, samoj sebi postavljam pitanje, što da je ta odšteta trebala bit isplaćena u nekoj većoj lovi, da je, nedajbože, nezgoda bila veća i da je sve skupa zahtjevalo liječenje i dodatne troškove. osiguranje bi mi to isplatilo, a ja onda nek se gombam po CZSS-u i čekam da dođem na red ...A troškove, dakako, bi trebalo platiti odmah....
ne zbilja, ima li retardiranije države od naše? Ima li?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bekroje

Nase rjesenje je zbilja bilo gotovo pocetkom tjedna u kojem je rekla ravnateljica podrucnog CZSS-a. ALI! Morali smo jos jednom ici tamo (oboje). Rjesenje postaje pravomocno kad teta u CZSS-u lupi zig, a to napravi tek kad se roditelji odreknu prava na zalbu. Za to se mora doci osobno i potpisati  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Podigli smo novac, zatvorili racune i ta prica je za nas gotova. Djecja stednja u banci - nikad vise  :Bye:  Ne budi lijen, napisao sam pismo djecjoj pravobraniteljici. Slicno cu napisati Upravi za socijalnu skrb Milinovicevog ministarstva. On ce ga sigurno jos pozornije procitati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Amalthea

super pismo, bekroje!

----------


## bekroje

Clanak u Novom listu na temu topica...

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...a-kupnju-stana

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam zatvorila od klinaca stambene štednje i uredno su isplatili lovu na moj račun.

----------


## mala-vila

> Clanak u Novom listu na temu topica...
> 
> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...a-kupnju-stana


dakle- ne otvarati dječju štednju. a cijelo vrijeme od kad se rodila razmisljam kak cu sljedeci tjedan u banku da stavim sve kaj smo dobili od novaca za nju. onda ce ti novci i dalje stajati u starom čajniku, to je neka božja providnost bila, a ne moja lijenost :Laughing:

----------


## mala laia

Evo i našeg raspleta:
Dakle, imali smo otvorenu stambenu štednju u Zagrebačkoj banci na ime djeteta. Oročenje na 5 godina. Isteklo u rujnu, nismo dobili nikakvu obavijest, a ako se ne javite onda je automatizmom produlje... Ipak, ja sam se telefonski javila, obzirom da nam se u međuvremenu obitelj proširila :Smile: , i pitala ljubaznu gospođu  što nam je dalje činiti obzirom na različite priče, iskustva i sl. Kaže da nema problema, čak da će me ona sačekati i sve pripremiti da ne čekam sa djetetom. Pitam što trebam donijeti - ništa ne treba! Nikako se nismo mogli organizirati, pa nam se sve odužilo, ali u međuvremenu sam pričala sa još dvije ljubazne gospođe da nam slučajno ne produlje... Ništa ne treba, dođite kad možete...
I tako konačno, jučer ja odem u banku (sa djetetom), obrazložim slučaj i pita mene ljubazni službenik: Imate li ugovor? (slučajno sam imala, iako ne treba ništa po riječima prijašnjih službenika...), nadalje Imate li oib djeteta i svoj oib? (također, slučajno imam...) i u konačnici Imate li djetetov rodni list?? E, pa nemam...
Da skratim, danas mi je susjeda ljubazno odnijela rodni list i zamolila da mi kopiraju ostatak dokumanata koji su namjeravali zadržati za sebe, a nemam drugi primjerak, i procedura je sljdedeća: oni šalju sve u Zg, onda oni to tamo pregledavaju 15 radnih dana i ako je sve u redu isplate na moj tekući račun!
Nije rekao što ako to ne učine u tih 15 dana...

No, u svakom slučaju vam se javim za 15 dana :Smile: !

----------


## jelena.O

hoćem reč da su meni isplatili u 10. mjesecu u roku 2 dana stambene štednje od kikiča, tak da buš valjda do srijede dobila novce

----------


## ivarica

zene, ne stignem sad citati sve sto pisete
danas istice pet godina stambene stednje koju je moja mama uplacivala za sinami i necakinju za veliko putovanje na koje ce ici ove godine
ja danas samo dodjem u banku i novce mi prebace na tekuci? moj tekuci?
nikakva ogranicenja nadam se nemam?

----------


## emily

mislim da se ogranicenje koje je vazilo za djecju stednju, nije odnosilo na stambenu stednju otvorenu na dijete (info koje ja imam)

----------


## Beti3

Za isplatu stambene štednje treba čekati najmanje 15 dana. Zavisi kojeg datuma se podnosi zahtjev, jer oni to rješavaju jednom mjesečno. Mislim da ovisi od banke do banke da li isplate na račun na dječje ime ili na roditeljsko. I trebaju oba roditelja. Ako nisu što promijenili od početka godine.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> zene, ne stignem sad citati sve sto pisete
> danas istice pet godina stambene stednje koju je moja mama uplacivala za sinami i necakinju za veliko putovanje na koje ce ici ove godine
> ja danas samo dodjem u banku i novce mi prebace na tekuci? moj tekuci?
> nikakva ogranicenja nadam se nemam?



machu Pichu ? ili kaj je ono bilo.? ako da, zavidim im svima  :Smile:

----------


## Karin

> zene, ne stignem sad citati sve sto pisete
> danas istice pet godina stambene stednje koju je moja mama uplacivala za sinami i necakinju za veliko putovanje na koje ce ici ove godine
> ja danas samo dodjem u banku i novce mi prebace na tekuci? moj tekuci?
> nikakva ogranicenja nadam se nemam?


Kad sam ja imala peripetiju sa podiznjem Pčelice rekli su mi da je isto i za Stambenu za klince. S obzirom da nam slijedeće godine ističe 5 godina i menezanima da li ću moći dići novce bez problema ili ne. Zato svakako javi ishod.

----------


## jelena.O

u zagrebačkoj banci podneseš zahtjev i srede na tvoj račun kroz koji dan, ne treba bit  obadva roditelja

----------


## ivarica

evo obavili 

pbz stambena

nema ogranicenja n podizanje novca, moze se podici koliko god sredstava ima
1) trebaju biti oba roditelja
ako su roditelji razvedeni, treba donijeti rjesenje o razvodu i tada je dovoljan onaj koji je u rjesenju skrbnik
2) treba rodni list
3) isplacuje se na tekuci racun koji ti izaberes (ne treba biti pbz)
4) novci se isplacuju bez ikakve provizije
5) rok za isplatu je sedam radnih dana, ali kako su izmedju dva vikenda, rekla nam je da racunamo na dva tjedna


nano, eee, i ja zavidim

----------


## ivarica

> Kad sam ja imala peripetiju sa podiznjem Pčelice rekli su mi da je isto i za Stambenu za klince. S obzirom da nam slijedeće godine ističe 5 godina i menezanima da li ću moći dići novce bez problema ili ne. Zato svakako javi ishod.



pitale smo sestra i ja ovo, rekla je zena da se ogranicenja odnose samo na tekuce racune koji su otvoreni na ime djeteta
ne i na stambene stednje

pretpostavljam da to mora vrijediti za sve stednje

----------


## jelena.O

> 3) isplacuje se na tekuci racun koji ti izaberes (ne treba biti pbz)
> 4) novci se isplacuju bez ikakve provizije


da ali ako se isplačuju na račun izvan pbz ipak plačaju manje tj. uvijek naplačuju proviziju, zato ak imaš daj pbz račun, ili pitaj da određenog dana dođeš po gotovinu

----------


## NanoiBeba

Moram još jednom napisati - mama ti je faca. Napravila je nejbolje kaj je mogla s nofcima. Vjerujem da u unuci presretni.

Ako ikada budem baka, voditi ću svoje unuke na takvo nekakvo putovanje. I drago mi je da niste imali problema u banci

----------


## ivarica

> da ali ako se isplačuju na račun izvan pbz ipak plačaju manje tj. uvijek naplačuju proviziju, zato ak imaš daj pbz račun, ili pitaj da određenog dana dođeš po gotovinu



vidjet cemo kad sjednu novci
zena nam je rekla da ne trebamo otvarati racun u pbz jer dobivamo potpuno isti iznos na tekuci racun bilo koje banke

----------


## ivarica

> Moram još jednom napisati - mama ti je faca. Napravila je nejbolje kaj je mogla s nofcima. Vjerujem da u unuci presretni.
> 
> Ako ikada budem baka, voditi ću svoje unuke na takvo nekakvo putovanje. I drago mi je da niste imali problema u banci


moj savjet: nemoj samo za unuke nego i za djecu  :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

S djecom putujemo i mi. Samo ne tako daleko. Vidiš, bacila si mi bubu u uho.

----------


## jelena.O

SVAKAKO PITAJ  kako će bit rješeni poticaji koje ga slijede u 01/13 i 01/14( ako je uplačeno u 2012, i 2013 godini)

----------


## mamma san

> SVAKAKO PITAJ  kako će bit rješeni poticaji koje ga slijede u 01/13 i 01/14( ako je uplačeno u 2012, i 2013 godini)


a kako bi trebali biti riješeni, nego isplaćeni na račun skrbnika koji je zaveden kod njega?

----------


## NanoiBeba

možda je mislila kada a ne kako, jer jako kasne ti poticaji

----------


## jelena.O

ne nego treba urgirati skoro svaki put, jer oni zaborave ako se ne isplačuje na stambenu štednju, pričam iz velikog iskustva.

----------


## ivarica

ja sam mislila da cemo sad dobiti sve poticaje.
zadnje je uplate obavila preklani (imala je neku ustadjevinu pa uplatila unaprijed za zadnje tri godine)

----------


## Beti3

Ako nije uplatila ni lani ni ove godine, neće dobiti poticaje ni za lani ni za ovu godinu. Niti će za preklani dobiti više od onih 750 kuna bez obzira na visinu uplate.

----------


## ivarica

ma necu se zivcirat prije nego sjednu novci, ali ako je tako smotana je i ona i te zene koje su joj sklapale ugovore, kako joj to ne bi rekli kad je uplacivala?

----------


## Beti3

Evo link:
http://www.mfin.hr/hr/stambena-stednja

Prvu rečenicu kopiram:
DPS na stambenu štednju iznosi 15% od uplaćenog iznosa štednje u  prethodnoj godini, maksimalno 750 kuna godišnje po stambenom štediši. 

Neko vrijeme sam radila u ZGB stambenoj štednji, kad mi je dosadno, pomalo honorarim i zato znam. Čudno da joj to nisu rekli.

----------


## jelena.O

sve kaj je više od 5000kn, se može prebacit u vidu poticaja za iduće godine.

----------


## Beti3

Misliš da se može prenijeti uplata u drugu godinu da bi se dobio poticaj za iduću godinu? Ne može. 
Zato jer ide kamata od dana uplate. Na 5000 ima poticaj i kamatu, sve preko toga je bez poticaja, ali sa kamatom.

Jedino ako vaša banka ne krši zakon radeći drugačije. No, sumnjam nekako u to.

----------


## MarijaP

Neke stambene štedionice uredno prebacuju uplate iz jedne godine u drugu. Čak na obrascima koje šalju doma imaju i obračun koliko je prebačeno. Da li je zakonito ili ne, ne znam.

Inače, sš daju jako male kamate pa se uopće ne isplati uplaćivati tijekom godine. Isplativije je oročeno štediti u banci pa uplatiti ukupan iznos krajem godine da se ostvari pravo na poticaje.

----------


## jelena.O

meni su u zagrebačkoj rekli da prenašaju.

----------


## ambrosia

> Evo još jedne nebuloze vezano uz temu.
> Naime, nedavno je moj mali imao nezgodu u vrtiću pa su, u dogovoru, s nama napravili prijavu štete na osiguranje, obzirom su djeca osigurana. I ajd sad, nije trebalo skupljat nikakve papirologije, pa mi pristanemo, nek dobije šta dobije, ionako si već dugo želi "otok gorm", pa nek si kupi od toga kad već toliko želi.
> I odnesem ja to danas na osiguranje i sve 5, međutim, osiguranje odštetnih zahtjeva na ime djece isplaćuje ISKLJUČIVO djeci na štedne račune, nikako na račune roditelja. I evo nam opet onaj krug s početka priče.
> Nemalo sam se iznenadila. Znači sad ja opet moram otvarat štednju na njega, koju sam zatvorila prigodmo stupanja ovog zakona na snagu..Al ajd bože, ne budi lijen..i to ćemo. Međutim, samoj sebi postavljam pitanje, što da je ta odšteta trebala bit isplaćena u nekoj većoj lovi, da je, nedajbože, nezgoda bila veća i da je sve skupa zahtjevalo liječenje i dodatne troškove. osiguranje bi mi to isplatilo, a ja onda nek se gombam po CZSS-u i čekam da dođem na red ...A troškove, dakako, bi trebalo platiti odmah....
> ne zbilja, ima li retardiranije države od naše? Ima li?


Evo ja se ovdje uključujem - imali smo tešku prometnu nesreću - srećom smo svi ostali ŽIVI...uglavnom napokon trebamo dobiti i nekakvu odštetu - pa tako i dijete. Sad čitam da će to vjerojatno uplačivati njoj na račun - zanima me kako se zapetlja i kako se može odpetljati ta priča s dječjom štednjom...

----------


## ambrosia

može savjet? vidim da se spominju različiti računi - Pčelica, stambena štednja, dječji tekući račun, ... - s čim ima problema, a s čime nema problema? U kojoj banci otvoriti račun?

----------


## wana

Ambrosia- provjeri moze li se uplatiti na tvoj racun kao zakonskog zastupnika djeteta?

----------


## pepi

> Ambrosia- provjeri moze li se uplatiti na tvoj racun kao zakonskog zastupnika djeteta?


Ne može.Odštete se isplaćuju isključivo na račun djeteta.

----------


## bekroje

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/r...na/644768.aspx

Ministarstvo promijenilo misljenje. Mene brine lakoca s kojom se u HR zakoni tumace kako vjetar puhne.

----------


## ana.m

Samo da vas obavjestim da je ograničenje mjesečne isplate po štednjama dignuto na 10.000,00kn.

----------


## ambrosia

> Samo da vas obavjestim da je ograničenje mjesečne isplate po štednjama dignuto na 10.000,00kn.


Hvala - važna info

----------


## jelena.O

Koliko je sad ograničenje na mjesečnoj bazi?

----------


## Ginger

Za podizanje? 
10.000 kn

----------


## mama pticica

sad se tek s ovom temom susrela, a imamo štednju od 2010.g. na djetetovo ime 
 upravo sam se čula s bankom u kojoj imamo dječju štednju koja je prošla pa sad mogu dizati kad god hoću..NO, napomenuo tele-djelatnik, u skladu s Obiteljskim zakonom

pa me zanima, koja je najnovija informacija o tome koliko se može podići novaca bez procedure s CZSS-om a da je U SKLADU SA Zakonom? 

10.000 kn mjesečno?
pa tako svaki mjesec dok se ne potroši?

ili

----------


## Ginger

da, 10.000 kn mjesecno
nama je istekla stambena pa smo te novce htjeli orociti u drugoj banci
isplacivali su nam po 10 tis.kn do punog iznosa
ali, ne odmah 1. sljedeci mjesec, nego recimo 19. ako su prvi put isplatili 19.

----------


## jelena.O

kod stambene je malo drugačije jedan dio isplačuju na djetetov račun, jedan na skrbnikov

----------


## Ginger

sve je islo na skrbnikov racun
limit je isti

----------


## jelena.O

ne banka isplačuje jedan dio tebi odmah na račun jedan dio detetu, bar je nama tako bilo prošli puta, ai rekli su mi kad sam novu otvarala isto

----------


## Ginger

jelena valjda JA znam kako su MENI isplatili
vrlo nedavno

----------


## jelena.O

ajde ipak provjeri jer i ja sam to radila početkom godine

----------


## NanoiBeba

Sad je kraj godine   :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

jelena, je li tebi tako tesko shvatiti sto sam napisala???
ne trebam ja nista provjeravati, jer znam kako je bilo
ne pocetkom godine, vec prije neki dan

znaci, 10 tis.kn je mjesecni limit
ostalo treba provjeriti u svojoj banci

----------

